# What is it like living in Yarmouth/Digby Nova Scotia



## fuzzbottle (Dec 18, 2010)

Greeetings, my first post...having extensivly researched mountains of books and web sites we have narrowed down the area we THINK we would like to relocate too...Digby and Yarmouth/Beaver River areas seem nice. Does anyone have any experience of these areas. We are visiting NS in May 2011 and want to maximise our stay and concentrate on the areas which may be best for myself, my wife and 17 year old daughter. I am about to be forcebly retired from the Police after 30 years and have been told the community visa stream is a possibility to eventually obtain permanent residence.


----------



## fuzzbottle (Dec 18, 2010)

*Someone must know!!*

Surely someone on this forum can assist?


----------



## macmel (May 8, 2008)

Hi just browsing through the site for the first time in months and saw your post. I am not a resident of Canada (yet!) but hope to move to Nova Scotia all being well. We have visited twice and find the Hants County area to be a great place. Yarmouth is quite a long way out and fairly remote - whilst they are no doubt beautiful with a teenage daughter it may be wise to have a look closer to Halifax for social opportunities for her and employment also. Halifax is a lovely city but we would not want to live there itself. There are so many places for you to visit in NS that you would struggle to cover them all. Look at the areas you definitely feel would be best for you and approach the Regional Development Agency for that county they will be able to help you and advise if they can offer you immigration through their nomination programme.

Enjoy your visit and I hope you resolve where you finally want to look at settling.


----------



## Canuk1960 (Jan 15, 2011)

*It is a very nice area!*



fuzzbottle said:


> Greeetings, my first post...having extensivly researched mountains of books and web sites we have narrowed down the area we THINK we would like to relocate too...Digby and Yarmouth/Beaver River areas seem nice. Does anyone have any experience of these areas. We are visiting NS in May 2011 and want to maximise our stay and concentrate on the areas which may be best for myself, my wife and 17 year old daughter. I am about to be forcebly retired from the Police after 30 years and have been told the community visa stream is a possibility to eventually obtain permanent residence.


_Hi! I am from Nova Scotia, have lived and worked in England for 6 years now, and am very happily on my way back to NS in April 2011. My British husband and I will be moving to the Annapolis Valley, about a 30 minute drive from Digby. 

I would strongly recommend the "Doers and Dreamers Guide" is a fantastic a free publication that describes all the areas of NS, where to stay, what to do, and is invaluable. The website also offers maps and other booklets. It will help you plan your visit. Go to Google.ca, and google "Doers and Dreamers Guide" and go to the official Visit Nova Scotia site to order.

Your daughter will find the school system different, and I would also advise (as a teacher!) for you to arrange some visits to schools in the area you are thinking of. No uniforms in NS, and only a few private (paying) schools. If you go to google.ca, and then google "Tri-County School Board" that will give you information on the schools in the Digby area. 

Oh yes, it's Bear River! That is a lovely, artistic community right on the water!
lane: Looking forward to going home!!!

_


----------

